# Petite and obese



## lcc42 (Jan 16, 2010)

This is my first post. I am a 35 year old female and have a somewhat uncommon figure being that I'm short and also quite chubby. I have
friends who are about as heavy as I am but are 4"-6" or more taller than
I am.

I am 5'0" tall and currently weigh 295 pounds. Are there any other ladies
out there who are under 5'2" and in my weight range or bigger?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 16, 2010)

Hiya lcc42, we could be sisters!!! I am just under 5'1", and I am the same weight as you. Are you sure we were not separated at birth? 

Welcome to the boards btw, have fun!!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 16, 2010)

Right there with ya, my sisters.


----------



## Lina (Jan 16, 2010)

5'2 and like a quarter!


----------



## wrench13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Altitudinally challenged BBW have a hard time of it - I know first hand, my girl is 5'0" and around 265. Almost every pair of pants needs to be altered. Off the shelf shorts fit like capris, skirts like dress lengths. Tee shirts fit like mini dresses and the sleeve lengths way too long. 

Shopping at a supermarket means having to ask for help getting stuff from top shelves and getting into our fll size van is a task for her.

But short BBW/SSBBW are so darn cute! And every pound shows up right away, but not a bad thing in our book. 

( I am 6' 1")

Huzzah for short girls!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 16, 2010)

wrench13 said:


> Altitudinally challenged BBW have a hard time of it - I know first hand, my girl is 5'0" and around 265. *Almost every pair of pants needs to be altered. Off the shelf shorts fit like capris, skirts like dress lengths. Tee shirts fit like mini dresses and the sleeve lengths way too long.
> 
> Shopping at a supermarket means having to ask for help getting stuff from top shelves and getting into our fll size van is a task for her.*
> 
> ...



This is so true. If I am lucky enough to have anything fit off the shelf (almost never anyway), it either drags on the floor or it feels like I could wrap the sleeves around me like a straight jacket.

As for having to get help to reach stuff, I am SO used to that now. But there are always nice men about who come to my rescue. 

I love being short!


----------



## MattB (Jan 16, 2010)

My fiancee is 5'0, so I'm well-trained in the discipline of "Reaching For Things". We have a good psychic connection, so she barely has to ask anymore, I just anticipate...

She also has to deal with having every pair of pants she buys altered for length. She generally has to buy kids-size running shoes too, which can be tricky. She warns me before she goes clothes shopping in case I want to bail out since it can be a lengthy process. I always appreciate that.

I'm 5'11, so we definitely have the "opposites" thing happening, but we're used to it.


----------



## calauria (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm 5'3".....


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 16, 2010)

One other comment. For me, I vastly prefer to be called "short and fat" rather than "petite and obese." But that's just me.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 16, 2010)

I am 5'4 in flat shoes,but 6'2 round the hips and UK size 36 or 38 so definitely in the dumpling category lol
hope you feel welcome here


----------



## olly5764 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah, short and fat is normally good! I did have a girl friend who was 5'2" and around 320 pounds


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 16, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> One other comment. For me, I vastly prefer to be called "short and fat" rather than "petite and obese." But that's just me.



Ditto 

10 characters...happy now!


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jan 17, 2010)

my gf is 5'3 and I'm 6'2. Its funny to be in a relationship with a height disparity like that. There are times I wish I was shorter and there are times that I wish she was taller, lol.


----------



## JMNYC (Jan 20, 2010)

I must speak.

my first girlfriend was 5'0 and I've been a sucker ever since for ladies of that height.

Glad to have ye aboard!


----------



## Tau (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 4,9 and 115kgs - so also short and fat  Welcome!


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 5'0". I usually wear a 3X in most things. I'm currently trying to learn how to sew so I can hopefully make things I like and that fit me, or at least learn to hem my own pants legs and shirt sleeves.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 27, 2010)

My girlfriend is about 5'3 and 200 pounds, it's weird to see her buying some XXL stuff. I never really thought about how height effects weight gain.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm also in the club, i'm just under 5'1 and weigh 310pounds


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 27, 2010)

Another shortie right here. Barely (that means not quite) 5 ft and over 350.


----------



## vix (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm 4'9 on a good day. Clothes shopping is a pain in the bum, but I'm happy the way I am.

I'm sooo glad I'm not alone here.

I would not want to be skinny being this short, strong winds would be really scary


----------



## PunkPeach (Feb 1, 2010)

I am 5'4 and go inbetween 280-300lbs. I change my mind about how I feel about my height all the time, I will admit to owning more than my fair share of heels and platforms (I even have platform sneakers) but for the most part I enjoy being short. My mother always said good things come in small packages, she by the way is 5'1 and about 280lb.


----------



## phoenix92901 (Feb 1, 2010)

Short (5'2") and fat here!!!


----------



## vix (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh how I long to be 5ft tall


----------



## SSBBW Admirer (Feb 2, 2010)

I am 5'4" around 200 I Like Seeing Obese women up to 600 LBS Would be nice to be able to see some pictures here


----------



## dragorat (Feb 2, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Another shortie right here. Barely (that means not quite) 5 ft and over 350.



*& oh so Sweet & Sexy.I still fondly remember our meeting in Phillie back in '99.....*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 3, 2010)

dragorat said:


> *& oh so Sweet & Sexy.I still fondly remember our meeting in Phillie back in '99.....*



Awww...aren't you sweet! I remember meeting you as well  Was it that long ago? Holy moly.


----------

